# Deal Alert: 4 Vol British Light Classical on Hyperion at Berkshire



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Berkshire Record Outlet got a batch of a great 4 volume set of British Light Classical by Ronald Corp and the New London Orchestra. Lots of wonderful rarely heard stuff by Coates, Farnon, Ketelby, Ancliffe, etc. This set has been out of print for quite a while. I stumbled across vol 1 in a used bin and I've been looking for the rest, but the prices were astronomical. Berkshire has the set for $16.

http://www.broinc.com/search.php?row=0&brocode=156293&stocknum=&submit=Find+Item&text=&filter=all


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I listened to the first disk of this set tonight and it's fantastic. These composers are the British equivalent of Gershwin.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks, I like this sort of music but wasnt aware of the Hyperion set - I will definetely consider this one!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have them in my collection, they are lovely. There are also volumes on European and American light classical music in the same series.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I cut music on Ren & Stimpy, and I used a lot of these tracks as underscore.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

This repertory is right up my street. 
If you like Light music try the Guild Light music series, they're are over 100 now.
I have about 20 of them and they give endless pleasure.

http://www.guildmusic.com/shop/wbc.php?sid=330020965010&tpl=produktliste.html&rid=260


----------

